# bodyshop / colour coder in Glasgow



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

As above really.

I have several plastic bumper mouldings, trim pieces and handles which I would like to colour code to my car (jet black) 

Can anyone suggest a bodyshop or dedicated colour coder who would be able to do this in the Glasgow area.

Many thanks

:thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

So nobody has every been to a body shop?

am hurt!


----------



## Mental_Mikey (Jun 5, 2009)

Never needed a body shop  but you could try McLarens in Kirkintilloch - they are supposed to be the dogs bits, from what I heard.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

There's a wee guy near me that done a stonkin repair job on me mums micra, dunno how good his colour coding is tho. Only other one I'd had work done at I wouldnt recommend to stevie wonder let alone yourself


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

This place in Airdrie is meant to be good, do work on some nice cars.
http://www.performancebodyshop.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Maybe i might be better off trying to find a scrappy with a suitably painted bumper....

hmm decisions


----------



## MarkSXI (Jan 27, 2009)

Touch Up's Glasgow mate.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Mark what did you get done and what were the prices like?


----------



## nat1979 (May 23, 2009)

i did all my colour coding myself mate.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> i did all my colour coding myself mate.


Good for you!

Or are you offering to do mine or something?


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

I've did a bit of colour coding too on past cars. It's not actually that hard!

I was going to pay to have mine done, but decided to try and give it a go myself as the paint wasn't expensive and If i made a mess I was going to pay to get it done anyway.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

I would honestly make a mess of it.

The plastics are slightly textured so they need a smoothing as well which i would no doubt mess up.

I've thought about doing it myself but i couldn't do door handles etc so i'm just going to get it done proper somewhere.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Touch Ups gets my vote, not used them yet, but heard very good things!


----------

